# Adonis Stevenson gets criminally underrated and trashed because of his past. He is a massive threat,



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Stevenson is the most underrated fighter in boxing today. He's also hated on because of his past.


1- GGG delivers Knock outs and Excitement.
Stevenson delivers Knock outs and Excitement.

GGG is the 'truth'... Stevenson is a rapist bum.............


2- Ward beat a drained Dawson at 168. Great performance
Stevenson went UP to 175 and KTFO killed Dawson in 1 round with 1 punch.

'Dawson is shot'

3-Hopkins beat Cloud. 
Old Master beat 'ferocious puncher' . 

Stevenson CLOWNS Cloud and destroys him in ways Hopkins can't even imagine.
Cloud literally didn't land a punch.

'Cloud is shit'



Stevenson is hated on because of his past, he is so underrated.

He's been calling out EVERYONE. Everyone is scared of Stevenson.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Stevenson is a badass.

Regardless of his past, that KO over Dawsone was sweet, and that masterful performance he pulled off against Cloud was great to watch...and last but not least, he has to have the best victory celebrations in the sport today. :lol:

I like Stevenson. Definetly a fan of his, and cannot wait to see him again.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

ward and him should tango


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Stevenson is on the #TurboTeam I think @turbotime
@Zopilote List your Top 10 already :ibutt


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Stevenson is on the #TurboTeam I think @turbotime
> 
> @Zopilote List your Top 10 already :ibutt


My top ten current favorites you mean?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> My top ten current favorites you mean?


10 best ever.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

people do that a lot. Let their personal dislike of a fighter cloud their judgement


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> 10 best ever.


Ah that thread you made..yeh i saw it, but i honestly can't list just 10...ill have a hard time listing fucking 20, and then in order!?!? Ya not happening, buddy :lol:

I'll have to really think about it real good, my friend before i can put up a definet list. :good


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Ah that thread you made..yeh i saw it, but i honestly can't list just 10...ill have a hard time listing fucking 20, and then in order!?!? Ya not happening, buddy :lol:
> 
> I'll have to really think about it real good, my friend before i can put up a definet list. :good


I'll be mortified if Whitaker isn't there


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I'll be mortified if Whitaker isn't there


:lol: Did my list already, may look like some rehashed shit from the other lists, but thats all i could think of at the moment.

and no worries, Whitaker is in the top 3 of my list. :lol:


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

i didnt like how when asked about Kovalev, he said "he needs to fight more champions"

uhh hes the other champ! thats the fight to make at LHW, especially on HBO


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Stevenson is the most underrated fighter in boxing today. He's also hated on because of his past.
> 
> 1- GGG delivers Knock outs and Excitement.
> Stevenson delivers Knock outs and Excitement.
> ...


what is this 'past' you mention??

Was he some kind of dodgy character or something?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

i took him over cloud....


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> i took him over cloud....


whos that chick in your avy?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

He is not underrated at all. He's gotten plenty of praise following his last two performances, with very little (if any) negative vibes.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> whos that chick in your avy?


Simona Halep.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I think he's incredibly overrated if anything. I can't see him lasting more than 3/4 rounds against Kovalev.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BogotazoGotRapedbyhisDad said:


> Dude just admit you are racist.


Dude find some friends and get a life. It really is quite pathetic that you keep coming back on here, I'm pretty sure you're not amusing anyone.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Well Cloud is shit.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Stevenson is the most underrated fighter in boxing today. He's also hated on because of his past.
> 
> 1- GGG delivers Knock outs and Excitement.
> Stevenson delivers Knock outs and Excitement.
> ...


Maybe people just think he's a cunt?


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

who underrates him?

I thought everone agreed that he was the real deal

I personally never rated Cloud and Dawson. They were American Hype Jobs.

But he's still a beast. You'd have to favour him over everyone at light heavy, and also give him a chance against Ward.

Who's underrating him?


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't understand how people can pick Kovalev over him atm, he can't just walk through in straight lines against a guy who can counter and hit as hard as Adonis.

Dawson and Cloud are still >>>>> Clev


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't think anyone under rates him just dislike him tbh.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

He's clearly a good fighter but people are going seriously overboard. Will be interesting to see how he looks against Tony Bellew at the end of the month. I think Bellew can frustrate him at range for a while with his jab, but ultimately will get stopped.

Kovalev stops him comfortably IMO.


----------



## mgdb26 (May 16, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> He's been calling out EVERYONE. Everyone is scared of Stevenson.


As soon as Kovalev's name was brought up in the interview after the Cloud fight, Stevenson gave every reason why that fight wouldn't happen. He's scared of Kovalev.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

What can you expect? Pimpin' aint, Pimpin' aint easy, man.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Simona Halep.


You can tell she's serious about her career cos she got a breast reduction because they were so big!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> what is this 'past' you mention??
> 
> Was he some kind of dodgy character or something?


Convicted of pimping, along with sexual assault offences


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Stevenson is on the #TurboTeam I think @turbotime
> 
> @Zopilote List your Top 10 already :ibutt


:happy :happy!!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> You can tell she's serious about her career cos she got a breast reduction because they were so big!












She's a moron and she's also cheating. That's the same as taking Peds because you don't have enough muscles or stamina.
What's the difference? She used a surgery to alter something naturally to increase her skills.

Sounds like cheating to me.. Maria Sharpanova the Russian Player have a gigantic sized Clit and it is known that her clit drags down her speed and that's why she lost to the two Black Girls... You don't see her reducing her clit size do you?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> She's a moron and she's also cheating. That's the same as taking Peds because you don't have enough muscles or stamina.
> What's the difference? She used a surgery to alter something naturally to increase her skills.
> 
> Sounds like cheating to me.. Maria Sharpanova the Russian Player have a gigantic sized Clit and it is known that her clit drags down her speed and that's why she lost to the two Black Girls... You don't see her reducing her clit size do you?


Interesting point of view, I never really saw it that way. I tend to be more forgiving when it comes to 'cheating' in other sports, where it isn't a matter of life and death


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Underrated? 

He's recieving plenty of respect -- from both the media and the fans -- from what I've seen. I also haven't heard anything mentioned about his past, either. What did he do?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> You can tell she's serious about her career cos she got a breast reduction because they were so big!


LOL yeah. She has been on fire this year. Looks like she made the right decision.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

The only time I've been impressed with him was against Cloud, who isn't all that


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

"criminally underrated" I see what you did there. 

Yes, the woman beating pimp gets a lot of shit for being a disgusting human being. I'll root against him every time out. But he's a good fighter.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

It's amazing how people cum all over themselves for fighters like Kovalev who's beaten a bunch of nobodies, but since AGodis has a strong pimp hand he's just the worst fighter ever


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah, but ....




Fuck Stevenson.



:conf Sorry.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> It's amazing how people cum all over themselves for fighters like Kovalev who's beaten a bunch of nobodies, but since AGodis has a strong pimp hand he's just the worst fighter ever


:lol::lol:


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

I bet he unleashed some brutal lefts on those ho's of his. Mad skills yo.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> I bet he unleashed some brutal lefts on those ho's of his. Mad skills yo.


Dawson and Cloud? Youre right.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Dawson and Cloud? Youre right.


They're working the streets bringing in those dollars right now. So Adonis doesn't have to choke a bitch :twisted


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm glad Tony is getting the Stevenson fight. Can't wait to see Bellew knocked-out.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> I bet he unleashed some brutal lefts on those ho's of his. Mad skills yo.


They weren't prostitutes they were teenage girls that Adonis and his friends violently assaulted until they were defenseless enough to be raped. The fact that Mago got a blood clot and is in a coma while a piece of shit like Stevenson hasn't is just one more confirmation that god doesn't exist. Hopefully one day it will happen for him.


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Stevenson is the most underrated fighter in boxing today. He's also hated on because of his past.
> 
> 1- GGG delivers Knock outs and Excitement.
> Stevenson delivers Knock outs and Excitement.
> ...


Just saying.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Vysotsky Vitriol


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> *They weren't prostitutes they were teenage girls that Adonis and his friends violently assaulted until they were defenseless enough to be raped.* The fact that Mago got a blood clot and is in a coma while a piece of shit like Stevenson hasn't is just one more confirmation that god doesn't exist. Hopefully one day it will happen for him.


Damn, that's fucked up.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> They're working the streets bringing in those dollars right now. So Adonis doesn't have to choke a bitch :twisted


Line them up, Agodis Slaps'em up


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> Damn, that's fucked up.


It always pisses me off to see idiots calling him a pimp and acting like its cool. It was more akin to sexual slavery involving underage girls.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> It always pisses me off to see idiots calling him a pimp and acting like its cool. It was more akin to sexual slavery involving underage girls.


Where is the proof that Adonis did that? Right now I can't be a fan of him because of this rumour although I want to because he's fun to watch, but I want Kovalev to land a brutal KO on the cunt and end his career if true.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> It always pisses me off to see idiots calling him a pimp and acting like its cool. It was more akin to sexual slavery involving underage girls.


I wish Adonis enslaved Wlad.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> It always pisses me off to see idiots calling him a pimp and acting like its cool. It was more akin to sexual slavery involving underage girls.


Exactly.

I don't care how much he claims to have changed, or how "sorry" he claims to be for his past.

Once a piece of shit, always a piece of shit, and this guy was as low as it gets.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Where is the proof that Adonis did that? .


He admitted it in court. Additionally, several girls testified to being kidnapped, beaten, raped, then kept captive & whored out. (and their families' lives threatened if they should try to run away.)

Sweet guy.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He admitted it in court. Additionally, several girls testified to being kidnapped, beaten, raped, the whored out.
> 
> Sweet guy.


But that too, can be hearsay. He denied recently that he did that..not saying it means he didn't do it, but where's the proof?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> It always pisses me off to see idiots calling him a pimp and acting like its cool. It was more akin to sexual slavery involving underage girls.


what are you doing looking for a suitor?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok @Cableaddict so I found out he served 18 months for it. That's an incredibly short time. He even admitted he served 18 months for it, but I waonder why such little time


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Where is the proof that Adonis did that? Right now I can't be a fan of him because of this rumour although I want to because he's fun to watch, but I want Kovalev to land a brutal KO on the cunt and end his career if true.


It used to be on his wiki (they've since edited it and there's no mention of it now) and i had read articles talking about what he was convicted of which was assaulting females, some of them underage, in order to force them into prostitution. The French article here also says one of the 19 year old victims who testified at his trial said that in addition to assualting her they would threaten to attack her mother or other family members if she didn't continue.

http://www.fightkings.com/boxing/ot...e-smudged-and-controvervial-cape-of-superman/

http://www.lapresse.ca/sports/sport...minel-dadonis-stevenson-revient-le-hanter.php


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Ok @*Cableaddict* so I found out he served 18 months for it. That's an incredibly short time. He even admitted he served 18 months for it, but I waonder why such little time


of a 4 year sentence its Canada what do you expect.



turbotime said:


> what are you doing looking for a suitor?


What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> of a 4 year sentence its Canada what do you expect.
> 
> What is that supposed to mean?


Google is your friend.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

at wich age did stevenson start do box?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Google is your friend.


Adonis is a scary dude.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Google is your friend.


I understand what the word suitor means just not the context of your statement. Some sort of insult i guess, no i just have a conscience idiot.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Adonis is a scary dude.


Yeah man haven't seen a 175 puncher like that since Moorer (Southpaw, oddly)


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> But that too, can be hearsay. He denied recently that he did that..not saying it means he didn't do it, but where's the proof?


Don't be so naive.

Stevenson makes Paul Butler seem like a nice guy.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, but ....
> 
> Fuck Stevenson.
> 
> :conf Sorry.


:cheers


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> It used to be on his wiki (they've since edited it and there's no mention of it now) and i had read articles talking about what he was convicted of which was assaulting females, some of them underage, in order to force them into prostitution. The French article here also says one of the 19 year old victims who testified at his trial said that in addition to assualting her they would threaten to attack her mother or other family members if she didn't continue.
> 
> http://www.fightkings.com/boxing/ot...e-smudged-and-controvervial-cape-of-superman/
> 
> http://www.lapresse.ca/sports/sport...minel-dadonis-stevenson-revient-le-hanter.php


:yikes Another thing he'd do apparently is have them fight eachother for entertainment otherwise he would beat them up.

I want Kovalev to knock him out in a way in which his career is ended for good, and future careers not even open to him. Some people may disagree and think I'm harsh, but I think it's immoral not to want him to pay in a serious way for such heinous crimes.

I will never understand the person who supports a guy like this. He doesn't deserve that euphoria I saw him experience when he won the title against Dawson!!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> I understand what the word suitor means just not the context of your statement. Some sort of insult i guess, no i just have a conscience idiot.


This is why I hate Floyd and wishes that he get injured badly in the ring... but I can't wish the same thing to Stevenson.

You are a great poster so let me explain.

Floyd beat Women RECENTLY. As a 30+ Year old man with a family. He obviously didn't give one shit because it happened recently.

Adonis did this at age 18.. he's now 34... I'm betting several life times worth of incidents and tribulations have happened since than.

I forced my friend at age 13 to drink my piss. That's over 8 years ago. I have grown since than.
If I did that shit a few weeks ago.. ok I'm a scum bag. But I was a kid.
I know bullying and what Adonis did is on two different levels the point I'm trying to make is that shouldn't we at least give him the benefit of the doubt because it happened so long ago?

That's one side.

On the other hand... after carefully reviewing his cases... I also believe it takes a special kind of animal to do what he did and even during my most violent and out of control moments I don't think I could beat and rape numerous women than force them into prostitution.

To be honest.. I don't even think I can rape Vitali and force him into prostitution and I hate Vitali.
It's just a sick thing to do.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> This is why I hate Floyd and wishes that he get injured badly in the ring... but I can't wish the same thing to Stevenson.
> 
> You are a great poster so let me explain.
> 
> ...


Special kind of animal? The dude belongs to a fucking zoo with those morals. 
He was 20 in that case, because he's 36 now. This makes him just a little younger than me at the time he committed those crimes. That's fucked up. 
Just because years have gone by, and even though experiences can and do change people, it doesn't mean he'd be getting any support from me, to be a fan of his, one would have to bend over backwards and get spiritually raped.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> This is why I hate Floyd and wishes that he get injured badly in the ring... but I can't wish the same thing to Stevenson.
> 
> You are a great poster so let me explain.
> 
> ...


Jeezus Cuzz :rofl :lol:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> It's amazing how people cum all over themselves for fighters like Kovalev who's beaten a bunch of nobodies, but since AGodis has a strong pimp hand he's just the worst fighter ever


:yep

People can hate the man for what he's done in his past, but that doesn't mean he can't fight.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> people do that a lot. Let their personal dislike of a fighter cloud their judgement


sooooooo much


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> It's amazing how people cum all over themselves for fighters like Kovalev who's beaten a bunch of nobodies, *but since AGodis has a strong pimp hand* he's just the worst fighter ever


Dude, what the fuck. You had a moan about Lomatards but this is fucked up to the next level joking about that. You're above this Turbo!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Dude, what the fuck. *You had a moan about Lomatards *but this is fucked up to the next level joking about that. You're above this Turbo!


When did I ever moan about Lomatards? I actually asked the tards for more info because I really DGAF about the AMs or WSB :conf and I said he looked excellent in his debut :lol:

Give AGodis his due.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :yep
> 
> People can hate the man for what he's done in his past, but that doesn't mean he can't fight.


Imagine we're all carpentry geeks on a carpentry forum...
One of the worlds best carpenters forced young girls into prostitution, psychologically damaged them permeanently, physical and mental torture. 
You can be a fan of his carpentry but would you really want the man who does the carpentry to do well? Some people will even go as far as paying to watch him do his carpentry and support this rapist paedophile.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Dude, what the fuck. You had a moan about Lomatards but this is fucked up to the next level joking about that. You're above this Turbo!


Turbo has been shot ever since ESB shut-down. He's now a past-prime poster. :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> When did I ever moan about Lomatards? I actually asked the tards for more info because I really DGAF about the AMs or WSB :conf and I said he looked excellent in his debut :lol:
> 
> Give AGodis his due.


You did, I remember. I ceebs trying to find it.

I definitely give Adonis his credit for his boxing, I actually enjoyed that performance, especially because at the time of the fight I was thinking that the rumours were bullshit..but turns out that they're not, and any fight against Stevenson from now on is first fight I'm watching to see damage done on another fighter.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Turbo has been shot ever since ESB shut-down. He's now a past-prime poster. :lol:


lol :lol:

Turbo don't be a De La Hoya of 07/08


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I've officially seen enough shit to know that in January I swear I'm coming for this forum with a vengeance for the Loma discussions now. I have no reason to be Mr Nice guy anymore, I am going full tard now mu-ha-ha

Beware...Jan 2014.

:lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You did, I remember. I ceebs trying to find it.
> 
> I definitely give Adonis his credit for his boxing, I actually enjoyed that performance, especially because at the time of the fight I was thinking that the rumours were bullshit..but turns out that they're not, and any fight against Stevenson from now on is first fight I'm watching to see damage done on another fighter.


Keep trying because I wasn't moaning :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol :lol:
> 
> Turbo don't be a De La Hoya of 07/08


I don't even know who mexi box is :lol:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Imagine we're all carpentry geeks on a carpentry forum...
> One of the worlds best carpenters forced young girls into prostitution, psychologically damaged them permeanently, physical and mental torture.
> You can be a fan of his carpentry but would you really want the man who does the carpentry to do well? Some people will even go as far as paying to watch him do his carpentry and support this rapist paedophile.


I don't care if he wins or loses. Should he have served more time for his crime? Hell yeah I think he should have.. but he's served the sentence handed to him. If he has the talent/heart to do well in the sport of boxing I'm glad he's changed and we get to see it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I don't care if he wins or loses. Should he have served more time for his crime? Hell yeah I think he should have.. but he's served the sentence handed to him. If he has the talent/heart to do well in the sport of boxing I'm glad he's changed and we get to see it.


Amen :bowdown


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I don't care if he wins or loses. Should he have served more time for his crime? Hell yeah I think he should have.. but he's served the sentence handed to him. If he has the talent/heart to do well in the sport of boxing I'm glad he's changed and we get to see it.


But you're being a lazy mind assuming that a simple 18 month sentence is justice served, and Turbo is looking for any excuse to get mounted from 'AGodis' as he calls it :lol:
At least he's out of the streets.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

He's a piece of shit and I hope he dies from a sustained beating. There are "criminals" like Anthony Joshua who deal a bit of weed and I'll still not support them. Then there's utterly disgraceful human beings like this cunt and Gerald McClellan, 1 down 1 to go.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> He's a piece of shit and I hope he dies from a sustained beating. There are "criminals" like Anthony Joshua who deal a bit of weed and I'll still not support them. Then there's utterly disgraceful human beings like this cunt and Gerald McClellan, 1 down 1 to go.


Yeah, an 18 month sentence is not my idea of justice.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Stevenson is the most underrated fighter in boxing today. He's also hated on because of his past.
> 
> 1- GGG delivers Knock outs and Excitement.
> Stevenson delivers Knock outs and Excitement.
> ...


Stevenson deserves criticism for his past, but alas people do change. The issue is that he was a legitimate fully grown adult. People will say he was young and stupid, but by 20 years old you are entirely responsible for your own actions and he was old enough to know better. It depends on the version of the truth to an extent, his promoter was quick to point out he never got convicted of rape or anything, but they've admitted he was pimping girls out and beating them which is bad enough.

I don't really know, I prefer to focus on him as a fighter. In that sense, he's shown he's legit. I wasn't convinced and thought the power and decent handspeed was all he had, but he showed a much more rounded skillset against Cloud.

I actually think his win over Dawson might be slightly better than Ward's, enough though he was coming off that defeat, just on account of how bad Dawson looked at 168 and that he was at a much more natural weight. He still is shot though or approaching, let's be honest. Technically he'll still have it as well as some of his physical attributes, but his punch resistance has diminished even more and he's mentally shot and looks nervous and unable to let his hands go.

His win over Cloud is unarguably better too for me, again even coming off defeat. Much better performance and the stoppage, the clamour for Hopkins win is based on his age and he deserves credit for that, but in relative terms of who put on the more accomplished and complete performance and dominated more it was Stevenson.

He's definitely legit anyway, I think he beats near everyone at 175, including Hopkins. Talking about a 175 version of Golovkin though, I think we all know who that is.  I think that's the one guy he loses to.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Who underrates him???


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

He has beat 2 guys coming off losses.

Adonis is cheeks son.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> But you're being a lazy mind assuming that a simple 18 month sentence is justice served, and Turbo is looking for any excuse to get mounted from 'AGodis' as he calls it :lol:
> At least he's out of the streets.


Nah I said he should have served more time, but it's not his fault they didn't give him a harsher charge. The issue with his sentencing and 'justice served' is on the justice system, not Adonis. He's moved on to participate in a sport I love, and as long as he's doing well I'll be watching.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Nah I said he should have served more time, but it's not his fault they didn't give him a harsher charge. The issue with his sentencing and 'justice served' is on the justice system, not Adonis. He's moved on to participate in a sport I love, and as long as he's doing well I'll be watching.


Your logic has officially fucked itself. So now there as been a transferral of justice to the justice system. You're also not having your own opinion of what warrants justice.

What a shambles.

Kovalev will Krush Stevenson.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Your logic has officially fucked itself. So now there as been a transferral of justice to the justice system. You're also not having your own opinion of what warrants justice.
> 
> What a shambles.
> 
> Kovalev will Krush Stevenson.


I'm not worried about justice, not my job. As a boxing fan I want to see good boxers face good boxers..

And if Kovalev destroys Stevenson.. :conf


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

didn't know much about him prior to the Dawson fight, but way he took him out was impressive..

we all knew he could crack, but i think he's super underrated as a boxer. he was actually outboxing dawson before the big punch landed and his performance against cloud was a clinic. solid fighter.

he did his time like a man and now is at a new stage in his life. people who can't let it go are mostly the ones who have an agenda and would hate on him no matter what because of his skin color or because he's a potential opponent for one of their favorite fighters.

i doubt he really cares about the criticism tho. also his post fight celebrations are epic lol.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> didn't know much about him prior to the Dawson fight, but way he took him out was impressive..
> 
> we all knew he could crack, but i think he's super underrated as a boxer. he was actually outboxing dawson before the big punch landed and his performance against cloud was a clinic. solid fighter.
> 
> ...


:yep


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I'm not worried about justice, not my job. As a boxing fan I want to see good boxers face good boxers..
> 
> And if Kovalev destroys Stevenson.. :conf


There's got to be a point where principles come into it. Your view of this seems very underdeveloped or you're just a complete fringe member of society for a reason. 
Imagine you had a daughter and a boxer forced her into prostitution and forced her to fight other prostitutes for entertainment whilst she went to a summer camp or something random. You still want to see boxers face good boxers?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> There's got to be a point where principles come into it. Your view of this seems very underdeveloped or you're just a complete fringe member of society for a reason.
> Imagine you had a daughter and a boxer forced her into prostitution and forced her to fight other prostitutes for entertainment whilst she went to a summer camp or something random. You still want to see boxers face good boxers?


They come into it when it effects me. If I had a daughter who that happened to I wouldn't support the fighter, and I'm sure the families of those victims don't support him. Can't expect everyone in the world to stop watching or hate someone because of their past though.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> They come into it when it effects me. If I had a daughter who that happened to I wouldn't support the fighter, and I'm sure the families of those victims don't support him. Can't expect everyone in the world to stop watching or hate someone because of their past though.


Ok so just because you don't know the victims, it makes it completely ok to support him. Go Adonis! I wouldn't hate the world for it if that happened to my hypothetical daughter as I'd assume them as they are, the ignorant masses. But when you take a step outside the box and think about it, and see that he's only served 18 months and walked away a free man after that, been given the freedom to live his life like that, you have to think for a second: Was justice even served? 
Dude, it's fucking principle man. All of a sudden if you found out that those girls were your blood nieces that you havent seen for years, you're going to pull an emotion swaying 180 and not support Adonis. This is one lesson in becoming a man, Div. 
Principle defines you.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol: stop bitching dude.

how long ago did all this shit happen again??


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> :lol: stop bitching dude.
> 
> how long ago did all this shit happen again??












Suicide rates are very high for girls who have been abused, they may never feel that peak that someone like this criminal who you suck the cock of, felt that night. 
He was 20, only a little younger than me.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Principle defines you, Divi


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Ok so just because you don't know the victims, it makes it completely ok to support him. Go Adonis! I wouldn't hate the world for it if that happened to my hypothetical daughter as I'd assume them as they are, the ignorant masses. But when you take a step outside the box and think about it, and see that he's only served 18 months and walked away a free man after that, been given the freedom to live his life like that, you have to think for a second: Was justice even served?
> Dude, it's fucking principle man. All of a sudden if you found out that those girls were your blood nieces that you havent seen for years, you're going to pull an emotion swaying 180 and not support Adonis. This is one lesson in becoming a man, Div.
> Principle defines you.


He did a crime, he served whatever time was given to him. I said long ago I think the sentence was light, but that's what was handed to him. Justice being served in a situation that has nothing to do with me doesn't come into play when I'm watching him do his job on TV. I guess it does for you.. Doesn't mean you're right or more of a 'man' because you won't support him to due to your principles. If I refused to watch everyone who did a bad crime in their past it'd be a lot of people/teams I wouldn't watch.

If you feel you're doing some great moral thing by not watching him, by all means do so. But don't act like anyone else watching him needs to 'grow up' because they don't share and react the same way to the same principles you hold. :thumbsup


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> He did a crime, he served whatever time was given to him. I said long ago I think the sentence was light, but that's what was handed to him. Justice being served in a situation that has nothing to do with me doesn't come into play when I'm watching him do his job on TV. I guess it does for you.. Doesn't mean you're right or more of a 'man' because you won't support him to due to your principles. If I refused to watch everyone who did a bad crime in their past it'd be a lot of people/teams I wouldn't watch.
> 
> If you feel you're doing some great moral thing by not watching him, by all means do so. But don't act like anyone else watching him needs to 'grow up' because they don't share and react the same way to the same principles you hold. :thumbsup


So be it, it would be a lot of people or teams you don't watch then. If I found out Lomachenko was a rapist paedophile pimp like your boy Adonis, I'd withdraw support at very least. Again, this does lead back to the scenario of your own daughters. You're bringing to the table certain perspectives but they are not very well thought out, as you're presenting them as though they are bulletproof. 'Justice being served in a situation that has nothing to do with me doesn't come into play when I'm watching him do his job on TV.' - So how about we apply that in the case of your daughters? 'Come on Adonis! You raped my daughter I want to see you knock someone out, I love the way you knock someone out baby'.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

People don't change.

Stevenson deserves to be ridiculed at every possible opportunity. He deserves to be bood every time he gets in the ring. He deserves to have his past mentioned every time there's a boxing article about him.

If you want to watch him box, fine, no problem. So do I. (and I hope Kovalev sends him into a permanent coma) - just don't talk about him like he's some great guy, and don't be so naive as to swallow his "I've repented" crap. 

And oh yeah: Fuck Stevenson.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Stevenson is a badass.
> 
> Regardless of his past, that KO over Dawsone was sweet, and that masterful performance he pulled off against Cloud was great to watch...and last but not least, he has to have the best victory celebrations in the sport today. :lol:
> 
> I like Stevenson. Definetly a fan of his, and cannot wait to see him again.


:deal Power and class. He is going to embarrass Tony Bellew.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Oli said:


> :deal Power and *class*. He is going to embarrass Tony Bellew.


Yeah that's it Oli, class! Haha! Great guy, yes Oli mate we love you!

:-(


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> So be it, it would be a lot of people or teams you don't watch then. If I found out Lomachenko was a rapist paedophile pimp like your boy Adonis, I'd withdraw support at very least. Again, this does lead back to the scenario of your own daughters. You're bringing to the table certain perspectives but they are not very well thought out, as you're presenting them as though they are bulletproof. 'Justice being served in a situation that has nothing to do with me doesn't come into play when I'm watching him do his job on TV.' - So how about we apply that in the case of your daughters? 'Come on Adonis! You raped my daughter I want to see you knock someone out, I love the way you knock someone out baby'.


Find anything on this website or ESB where I've supported Adonis anywhere near the level you're acting like I do, and you have some sort of point. This entire conversation I've said I think his sentence was light, but that's what was handed to him. You brought up your opinion of other fighters destroying him, and my response was I don't care if he wins or loses I watch because he's entertaining. You're making this scenario up in your head where I'm some huge Stevenson supporter and accept what he did in his past as okay. Your hate for what he's done is clouding your judgement. I'm just explaining why I still watch his fights, which I honestly shouldn't even have to do.

Again, if he did something to my family I wouldn't watch his fights.. But it wouldn't be because he did something bad, it would be because he did something bad to my family.. If you don't understand that people react differently to things that personally effect them, I have nothing more to say.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah that's it Oli, class! Haha! Great guy, yes Oli mate we love you!
> 
> :-(


:rofl Mate get a grip he's an exciting champ :-(


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Find anything on this website or ESB where I've supported Adonis anywhere near the level you're acting like I do, and you have some sort of point. This entire conversation I've said I think his sentence was light, but that's what was handed to him. You brought up your opinion of other fighters destroying him, and my response was I don't care if he wins or loses I watch because he's entertaining. You're making this scenario up in your head where I'm some huge Stevenson supporter and accept what he did in his past as okay. Your hate for what he's done is clouding your judgement. I'm just explaining why I still watch his fights, which I honestly shouldn't even have to do.
> 
> Again, if he did something to my family I wouldn't watch his fights.. But it wouldn't be because he did something bad, it would be because he did something bad to my family.. If you don't understand that people react differently to things that personally effect them, I have nothing more to say.


Ok sorry, but there were come contradictions in what you said. Seemed dense and too surface level. Anyone who doesn't agree with me is morally wrong IMO obv. Is he a good fighter? Yes. Does he give exciting fights? Yes. Do I want to support this guy in any way? No. Do I want his career to be brutally ended? Yes.







'What, what, I'm just being honest'


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah that's it Oli, class! Haha! Great guy, yes Oli mate we love you!
> 
> :-(


:rofl Christ why you crying about it like a ***? I think he's a top fighter to watch and easy to support. I'm not really arsed what he allegedly did 15 years ago. I wasn't even aware of it.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Well if this happened to anybody I cared about........... I would personally anal rape Stevenson until he dies.
I'm not even joking. I would pump myself full of homoagria and literally bend Adonis over and fuck that Black Ass until it becomes pure red.
Than Imma shoot 50 loads of semen down into his asshole and force him to vomit it out .. than Imma keep fucking Adonis until he dies.

Dies. 

But this didn't happen to anyone I know and cared about........so Adonis's little Black Cherry is safe(for now).


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Well if this happened to anybody I cared about........... I would personally anal rape Stevenson until he dies.
> I'm not even joking. I would pump myself full of homoagria and literally bend Adonis over and fuck that Black Ass until it becomes pure red.
> Than Imma shoot 50 loads of semen down into his asshole and force him to vomit it out .. than Imma keep fucking Adonis until he dies.
> 
> ...


:rofl Felix giving your mental descriptions as usual haha

But really I just want his career and future ones to be over. Then its justice.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Oli said:


> :rofl Christ why you crying about it like a ***? I think he's a top fighter to watch and easy to support. I'm not really arsed what he allegedly did 15 years ago. I wasn't even aware of it.


Well now you are, and that changes everything. What if he raped your hypothetical daughter 15 years ago? He's easy support Oli mate! Yeahh! Get in for the Oli!!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Well now you are, and that changes everything. What if he raped your hypothetical daughter 15 years ago? He's easy support Oli mate! Yeahh! Get in for the Oli!!!


How do you know he wasn't raped and beat up in prison? Man you're coming off very badly in all of this :-(


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> How do you know he wasn't raped and beat up in prison? Man you're coming off very badly in all of this :-(


Why are you inventing the 'you're coming off very badly'? I'm coming off very badly to those who want to suck his cock lol

I don't know that, but I'd like to go by what we do know, and in spite of what we do know, there are many who would willingly support him.

I admit the attitude is a mocking one, I'm really not butthurt that he has fans but I like to boss them for the 'might as well' lols.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Why are you inventing the 'you're coming off very badly'? I'm coming off very badly to those who want to suck his cock lol
> 
> I don't know that, but I'd like to go by what we do know, and in spite of what we do know, there are many who would willingly support him.
> 
> I admit the attitude is a mocking one, I'm really not butthurt that he has fans but I like to boss them for the 'might as well' lols.


AKA you're just trolling then? It's funny you'll take a lot of otherr snitch pimps and hookers at their word but when he finally gets sentenced and does his time like a man (who knows what happens in day to day jail) it's still not good enough for you.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Ok sorry, but there were come contradictions in what you said. Seemed dense and too surface level. Anyone who doesn't agree with me is morally wrong IMO obv. Is he a good fighter? Yes. Does he give exciting fights? Yes. Do I want to support this guy in any way? No. Do I want his career to be brutally ended? Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good fighters and exciting fights are reasons I watch boxing. He fits both in your opinion and mines, which is why I watch him fight. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Good fighters and exciting fights are reasons I watch boxing. He fits both in your opinion and mines, which is why I watch him fight. Nothing more, nothing less.


I see your point of view, minus the support. I hate admitting that Monzon in my opinion would beat any middleweight in history including Hagler and Roy Jones. The guy was a wife beating murderer...it doesn't mean I support the cunt.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> AKA you're just trolling then? It's funny you'll take a lot of otherr snitch pimps and hookers at their word but when he finally gets sentenced and does his time like a man (who knows what happens in day to day jail) it's still not good enough for you.


What you mean take them at their word? 
An 18 month sentence is like a daddy day care for what he did.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> didn't know much about him prior to the Dawson fight, but way he took him out was impressive..
> 
> we all knew he could crack, but i think he's super underrated as a boxer. he was actually outboxing dawson before the big punch landed and his performance against cloud was a clinic. solid fighter.
> 
> ...


Real life post here. Sad and true. I hate to think of the N bombs thrown at this guy, fight by fight when all he does is train and fight and re invents himself.

It also speaks to a lot of people that are sub human, that can't grasp that humans make mistakes, that humans get better, and that humans have it in themself to get thrugh dark terrritory. Keeping a "bad" person at one spot in their life just reeks of agenda.

Those that can't see it are one dimensional and really, shouldn't be trusted.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> What you mean take them at their word?
> An 18 month sentence is like a daddy day care for what he did.


How do you know what his Year + sentence was like? You been put away longer?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Real life post here. Sad and true. I hate to think of the N bombs thrown at this guy, fight by fight when all he does is train and fight and re invents himself.
> 
> It also speaks to a lot of people that are sub human, that can't grasp that humans make mistakes, that humans get better, and that humans have it in themself to get thrugh dark terrritory.
> 
> Those that can't see it are one dimensional and really, shouldn't be trusted.


Beware, The Undefeated Gaul cannot be trusted :lol:

Dude, you're assuming that mistakes have been admitted to deep down and seen as mistakes, and you're also saying that him repenting for abusing, and being a paedophile, and a pimp is enough, and that no justice should be exercised. That's not healthy and that will make for one fucked society.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> How do you know what his Year + sentence was like? You been put away longer?


Yeah I know what it was like, not long enough. And no.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Beware, The Undefeated Gaul cannot be trusted :lol:
> 
> Dude, you're assuming that mistakes have been admitted to deep down and seen as mistakes, and you're also saying that him repenting for abusing, and being a paedophile, and a pimp is enough, and that no justice should be exercised. That's not healthy and that will make for one fucked society.


He's been KO'd prior and been to jail :lol: If this was Loma you'd be ooooooo Loma a G oooooooo what a story


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Beware, The Undefeated Gaul cannot be trusted :lol:
> 
> Dude, you're assuming that mistakes have been admitted to deep down and seen as mistakes, and you're also saying that him repenting for abusing, and being a paedophile, and a pimp is enough, and that no justice should be exercised. That's not healthy and that will make for one fucked society.


So what do you want the punishment to be? Like as of RIGHT NOW.
what do you feel is justified? Keep in mind it's been a long time since he did these things.

What justifiable punishment should Adonis receive?

Rape by Felix? Career ending KO Lost? What?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He's been KO'd prior and been to jail :lol: If this was Loma you'd be ooooooo Loma a G oooooooo what a story


...trolls.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He's been KO'd prior and been to jail :lol: If this was Loma you'd be ooooooo Loma a G oooooooo what a story


Dude, I said earlier if Loma did that, I would not support that guy whatsoever. That's the very least attitude I'd have against him!


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Well now you are, and that changes everything. What if he raped your hypothetical daughter 15 years ago? He's easy support Oli mate! Yeahh! Get in for the Oli!!!


Awww shut the fuck up you whining little cow.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Dude, I said earlier if Loma did that, I would not support that guy whatsoever. That's the very least attitude I'd have against him!


Yeah right :lol: Easy to say "Oh I woulda if" in hypothetical scenarios


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> So what do you want the punishment to be? Like as of RIGHT NOW.
> what do you feel is justified? Keep in mind it's been a long time since he did these things.
> 
> What justifiable punishment should Adonis receive?
> ...


I don't want him to be mentally retarded tbh thinking about it, maybe I'm just too pussy to not want that for someone, but I wanna see him KO'd and not be able to box again at least.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah right :lol: Easy to say "Oh I woulda if" in hypothetical scenarios


Honestly I wouldn't. That's the whole point. It's about principles and Lomatardism aint shit compared to my principles. 
----------
lol you guys know I'm adding trollism into this but you all getting so heated.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I don't want him to be mentally retarded tbh thinking about it, maybe I'm just too pussy to not want that for someone, but I wanna see him KO'd and not be able to box again at least.


What do you feel he should be able to do to make money nowadays since you don't think he should be able to box?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> What do you feel he should be able to do to make money nowadays since you don't think he should be able to box?


He should voluntarily decide to enrol in jail for the remainder of his times.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Honestly I wouldn't. That's the whole point. It's about principles and Lomatardism aint shit compared to my principles.
> ----------
> lol you guys know I'm adding trollism into this but you all getting so heated.


Monzon over Jones though :rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Monzon over Jones though :rofl


I think it's virtually a 50-50 fight as I mentioned in the other thread, for the reasons stated in the other thread. It's perfectly reasonable and I'm sure a lot of other good posters probably believe this too.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I think it's virtually a 50-50 fight as I mentioned in the other thread, for the reasons stated in the other thread. It's perfectly reasonable and I'm sure a lot of other good posters probably believe this too.


Define good posters?

Little ass Napoles was landing and styling on him whenever he wanted until Monzon landed big. Make Napoles an actual middleweight for that one and Monzon gets a schooling.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> didn't know much about him prior to the Dawson fight, but way he took him out was impressive..
> 
> we all knew he could crack, but i think he's super underrated as a boxer. he was actually outboxing dawson before the big punch landed and his performance against cloud was a clinic. solid fighter.
> 
> ...


:deal :good


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Define good posters?
> 
> Little ass Napoles was landing and styling on him whenever he wanted until Monzon landed big. Make Napoles an actual middleweight for that one and Monzon gets a schooling.


Hard to disagree. It's outrageous Napoles even fought him wtf :rofl It looked absurd.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Hard to disagree. It's outrageous Napoles even fought him wtf :rofl It looked absurd.


I know right?

Napoles was a very small Welter and Monzon was a huge Middle, yet Mantequilla still goes up to fight him!? Thats fucking insane.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> I know right?
> 
> Napoles was a very small Welter and Monzon was a huge Middle, yet Mantequilla still goes up to fight him!? Thats fucking insane.


Shame on Carlos. :-(
@turbotime @the cobra


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Naps a G


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Monzon should've fought Bob Foster. See how he likes it ! :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Real life post here. Sad and true. I hate to think of the N bombs thrown at this guy, fight by fight when all he does is train and fight and re invents himself.
> 
> It also speaks to a lot of people that are sub human, that can't grasp that humans make mistakes, that humans get better, and that humans have it in themself to get thrugh dark terrritory. *Keeping a "bad" person at one spot in their life just reeks of agenda.*
> *
> Those that can't see it are one dimensional and really, shouldn't be trusted*.


:cheers
That hits home for me on several levels
Very well said, mayne :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> :cheers
> That hits home for me on several levels
> Very well said, mayne :yep


:cheers


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Monzon should've fought Bob Foster. See how he likes it ! :ibutt :ibutt


:lol: @ should've- only G's move up for bigger game


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson probably is the best in the division right now, I think he'd brutally knockout Hopkins, it's either him of Kovalev in my view..

Stevenson-Kovalev is a fight I'm undecided on. Both obviously have great power, great technique and different looks to their game outside of their power. I'd like Kovalev to win because I like him more than I like Stevenson, but at the same time I can't ignore Stevenson's outside game and the way he sets his power shots up.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I think it's virtually a 50-50 fight as I mentioned in the other thread, for the reasons stated in the other thread. It's perfectly reasonable and I'm sure a lot of other good posters probably believe this too.


I can see a case for Monzon winning, or you could say Jones just outspeeds him and outmaneuvers him. Really not worth debating over tbh because Monzon didnt fight anyone like Jones and vice versa.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Real life post here. Sad and true. I hate to think of the N bombs thrown at this guy, fight by fight when all he does is train and fight and re invents himself.
> 
> It also speaks to a lot of people that are sub human, that can't grasp that humans make mistakes, that humans get better, and that humans have it in themself to get thrugh dark terrritory. Keeping a "bad" person at one spot in their life just reeks of agenda.
> 
> Those that can't see it are one dimensional and really, shouldn't be trusted.


Yeah that is pretty bad...but then again so is selling underage girls as sex slaves.

What crimes are forgivable and which ones aren't? You've gone all preachy there but I bet there's plenty of people out there who have commited crimes that you deem indefensible and wouldn't forget about.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol: @ should've- only G's move up for bigger game


Ooh.

I'm in a rejection state of mind in regards to Monzon and Hagler right now and this new niche is sort of fun. :smile


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Yeah that is pretty bad...but then again so is selling underage girls as sex slaves.
> 
> What crimes are forgivable and which ones aren't? You've gone all preachy there but I bet there's plenty of people out there who have commited crimes that you deem indefensible and wouldn't forget about.


Preaching shouldn't be compared to logic here. UG said himself he has no idea what happened to Agodis but wishes death and brain damage on him for working with pimps and hookers? What kind of bitch are we dealing with?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :kwonooh
> 
> I'm in a rejection state of mind in regards to Monzon and Hagler right now and this new niche is sort of fun. :smile


Fixed.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Fixed.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Preaching shouldn't be compared to logic here. UG said himself he has no idea what happened to Agodis but wishes death and brain damage on him for working with pimps and hookers? What kind of bitch are we dealing with?


Just saying that the 'people make mistakes' and 'he's become a better person' stuff is all well and good but everyone has their own view on what is unforgivable.

Personally his past is something I choose to ignore, I just want to watch the boxing, but I can fully understand if people hate him for it. He used to force young underage girls into sex slavery and beat them up. That's a fucking heinous crime. You don't seem to be comprehending how horrendous that is.

"Oh but he's changed now, let's all move on"

Yeah that's lovely, I hope those girls have moved on too...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

G :deal @Hands of Iron


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Just saying that the 'people make mistakes' and 'he's become a better person' stuff is all well and good but everyone has their own view on what is unforgivable.
> 
> Personally his past is something I choose to ignore, I just want to watch the boxing, but I can fully understand if people hate him for it. He used to force young underage girls into sex slavery and beat them up. That's a fucking heinous crime.
> 
> ...


Tell me about these girls and their past history and rough future please.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Also let's make this clear. He was convicted because he himself admitted it.
That's very fishy in itself(normally when a gangster turns himself in, it's not because of guilt but because of a cover up). One girl actually said she said 'A guy' that looked like Stevenson hit another girl.

He was NEVER accused of RAPE by any of the girls. One girl said he beat up girls that's it.

HIS GANG made girls box and forced them into prostitution.


Now we will never know what actually happened.

But maybe Stevenson took the fall for some of his gang members because he's not a rat.

He's not a snitch.

Or maybe he's a piece of ghetto shit that deserves Felix's hard throbbing cock deep in his asshole.

We will never know.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Tell me about these girls and their past history and rough future please.


Well there were 15 year old girls. Adonis and his mates would trick/force them into sex slavery, beat them up, get them to 'box' each other and threaten to hurt their families.

I don't think you're appreciating how fucking horrendous this is.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Well there were 15 year old girls. Adonis and his mates would trick/force them into sex slavery, beat them up, get them to 'box' each other and threaten to hurt their families.
> 
> I don't think you're appreciating how fucking horrendous this is.


Well.. you along with many others are actually mistaking something his gang did with something he did.

This is his actual charges and convictions;
Sentence:18 months in Bordeaux

Charge
Managing of Prostitution.
Assault and Battery (Not sexual assault or rape)
Making Threats


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Also let's make this clear. He was convicted because he himself admitted it.
> That's very fishy in itself(normally when a gangster turns himself in, it's not because of guilt but because of a cover up). One girl actually said she said 'A guy' that looked like Stevenson hit another girl.
> 
> He was NEVER accused of RAPE by any of the girls. One girl said he beat up girls that's it.
> ...


when u are the only one who gets caught in your crew, you're going down for EVERYTHING, even stuff they know u didn't do. unless u snitch and give up some names..


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe this fucker was scared for his life?

I mean @Lunny have you ever thought about that?

Adonis is not as brave as I am. He is nowhere near as vicious or big. If a street gang of ghetto thugs threatened me? I will cut off their dicks.
Maybe a 18 year old Adonis was scared for his life and his family? Maybe he joined out of fear? Not out of interest.
Not everyone is a gorilla dog like me. Most people get scared when threatened. I get mad. Maybe Adonis was terrified for his little life?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Well.. you along with many others are actually mistaking something his gang did with something he did.
> 
> This is his actual charges and convictions;
> Sentence:18 months in Bordeaux
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Yvon Michel, is quick to point out *Stevenson never was found guilty of rape, sexual assault or aggravated assault. He was, according to Michel, part of a gang that operated an escort service, Stevenson a ``small player'' who merely was following orders.*

See.. Stevenson was a small bitch. 
He wasn't no big dog. He just followed orders.

When King Kong tell you to beat a girl.. You beat a girl unless you want King Kong to smash you.

Stevenson's GangLeader was the infamous 'Big Rick' or 'BR47.
The BR stands for Big Rick and the 47 stands for the number of gangsters he murdered.

Now as a 18-21 year old.. you gonna stand up to Big Rick or you gonna be a good little slave and do what you told?

Please try to get in Stevenson's shoes.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Well.. you along with many others are actually mistaking something his gang did with something he did.
> 
> This is his actual charges and convictions;
> Sentence:18 months in Bordeaux
> ...


Those charges seem to tie in pretty well with what I described.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Yvon Michel, is quick to point out *Stevenson never was found guilty of rape, sexual assault or aggravated assault. He was, according to Michel, part of a gang that operated an escort service, Stevenson a ``small player'' who merely was following orders.*


Oh well the guy who gets paid to make people like him says he wasn't that bad so he's aaaaaaaaalright by me.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Those charges seem to tie in pretty well with what I described.


There is a slight but important difference.

Say I was in a gang that pimped out older Polish Men like Strike?

I'm committing a crime because I am part of a 'Prostitution Service'

Now say I threaten to smash Strike's Polish Glass if he refuse to suck dick?
I'm committing a lesser crime in 'making threats'.

Those are my crimes.

Now say I actually RAPED Strike.

I am guilty of the 1st two crimes but also the third.

Stevenson was never guilty of the third.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> There is a slight but important difference.
> 
> Say I was in a gang that pimped out older Polish Men like Strike?
> 
> ...


I never said he raped anyone, his other crimes are horrendous enough.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I never said he raped anyone, his other crimes are horrendous enough.


But he probably is a rapist too.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Oh well the guy who gets paid to make people like him says he wasn't that bad so he's aaaaaaaaalright by me.


The man in your avatar who trained Tommy Hearns and who trained my favorite fighter of all times in Lennox Lewis ... gave Stevenson another chance.

Shouldn't we do the same?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lunny said:


> But he probably is a rapist too.


I'll look into it and figure this out by next week.
I'll get my Uncle on the case.
He worked Head of Security for numerous boxers and got a lot of inside info.
I will ask him about Stevenson.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> The man in your avatar who trained Tommy Hearns and who trained my favorite fighter of all times in Lennox Lewis ... gave Stevenson another chance.
> 
> Shouldn't we do the same?


You can if you want, I've got no problem if you want to give him a second chance, I just think it's a bit rich to moan at people who aren't willing to give him that chance. If someone thinks his crimes were too bad to forgive then that's fair enough in my opinion, they were pretty bad crimes.

As I said earlier in the thread, I personally choose to ignore them as I just want to watch him box.


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

You guys know who Monzon would totally beat the shit out of? James Toney. Bad._ Real_ bad.

@*Hands of Iron*, @*turbotime*

Oh, and Stevenson is maybe being a bit undersold. He looked damn good in his last fight and the Dawson KO was impressive. I'd pick him over Kovalev, based on the little I've seen of each.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

the cobra said:


> You guys know who Monzon would totally beat the shit out of? James Toney. Bad._ Real_ bad.
> 
> @*Hands of Iron*, @*turbotime*
> 
> Oh, and Stevenson Is maybe being a bit undersold. He looked damn good in his last fight and the Dawson KO was impressive. I'd pick him over Kovalev, based on the little I've seen of each.


Little accident murderer hasn't got shit for Toney. :deal

Except ring generalship, a jab, tremendous control of distance, great se.... You know what, you're such a fucking frontrunner @the cobra


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

@the cobra You think it's easy being a Tyson or Toney fan? Do you, really? It takes loyalty. Unlike your frontrunning ass.



the cobra said:


> ALI! :happy :happy MONZON! :happy :jjj :jjj


Fuck outta here.

Nah man, it's great to have you back. :lol: :good


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sup everybody your worst nightmare is awake now and wants to reap the havoc he caused yesterday


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> So what do you want the punishment to be? Like as of RIGHT NOW.
> what do you feel is justified? *Keep in mind it's been a long time since he did these things.*
> 
> What justifiable punishment should Adonis receive?
> ...


That doesn't change shit. A penalty must be paid for the one who incurs it.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Define good posters?
> 
> Little ass Napoles was landing and styling on him whenever he wanted until Monzon landed big. Make Napoles an actual middleweight for that one and Monzon gets a schooling.


Good posters are guys who know their stuff.

Little Nappers and Monzon wanted the payday. I think they should have met at a catchweight to make things fair but come on, Monzon beat monsters like Benvenuti, Griffithx2, Valdes, Briscoe, Moyer and very strong contenders.

I told you the reason why RJJ may lose and it's perfectly reasonable.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Lunny said:


> You can if you want, I've got no problem if you want to give him a second chance, I just think it's a bit rich to moan at people who aren't willing to give him that chance. *If someone thinks his crimes were too bad to forgive then that's fair enough in my opinion, they were pretty bad crimes. *
> 
> As I said earlier in the thread, I personally choose to ignore them as I just want to watch him box.


:deal

Although I don't believe it's fair enough I think it's purely selfish and those who have that view 'cannot be trusted' :lol:


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> @*the cobra* You think it's easy being a Tyson or Toney fan? Do you, really? It takes loyalty. Unlike your frontrunning ass.
> 
> Fuck outta here.
> 
> Nah man, it's great to have you back. :lol: :good


The best only like the best, man!

Nah, Monzon and Ali are not among my favorite fighters ever. Well, Monzon was pretty damn badass in a weird, sociopathic kind of way, but even so, not a huge fan. Toney, on the other hand, was my _first_ favorite fighter. I love him, kind of. Monzon would gradually beat him up though.

Oh, on the accident murdering thing. I had a good line for that in the 'random middleweight behind a curtain' thread. I picked Monzon, and I was gonna be all like, "and even if by chance I picked wrong and he happened to lose, I'd just have him throw all the attackers off the balcony. Problem solved."

But you know..._murder jokes. _:bart

EDIT: I have a Krillin avatar. :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

It's Stevenson week. His fight's this Saturday against Bellow.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

If we hate Stevenson should we hate Gatti and Monzon?

They are both dead.. but we should hate them anyways?

I actually don't like Gatti.. can't stand the little smug fuck and his punching bag ways... but it isn't because of his dark secrets.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> It's Stevenson week. His fight's this Saturday against Bellow.


Do you know the under-card? The Ward-Rodriguez and Pacquiao-Rios undercards have been total shit. I hope we can get someone on this one.

Neverminmd, I forgot this was the fight-card with Kovalev/Sillakh. They were advertising it in the Pacquiao fight. Yeah, the undercard is pretty damn good, thank god. These fights should've been on the Pac/Rios undercard.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Do you know the under-card? The Ward-Rodriguez and Pacquiao-Rios undercards have been total shit. I hope we can get someone on this one.
> 
> Neverminmd, I forgot this was the fight-card with Kovalev/Sillakh. They were advertising it in the Pacquiao fight. Yeah, the undercard is pretty damn good, thank god. These fights should've been on the Pac/Rios undercard.


Kovalev and Stevenson alone makes this a great card imo...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> If we hate Stevenson should we hate Gatti and Monzon?
> 
> They are both dead.. but we should hate them anyways?
> 
> I actually don't like Gatti.. can't stand the little smug fuck and his punching bag ways... but it isn't because of his dark secrets.


What did Gatti do? All I know is that he had a painkiller addiction and was either killed, committed suicide by his own accord or with the urge of his wife who had him in a mentally vulnerable state.

I do hate on Monzon although I don't hide the fact that I think he's the best 160lber H2H ever.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Stevenson just said this morning that 

'Manny's spirit is with me.. helping me win'

(Scene)

He said Emmanuel is looking down at him and is very proud of him and he will destroy Bellew for Emmanuel.

Wladimir have dedicated one win to Emmanuel.. Adonis is now dedicating his FOURTH fight to Emmanuel.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopefully titlist win their fights to set up the LHW unificaiton. Then Andre Ward has a reason to move up


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Hopefully titlist win their fights to set up the LHW unificaiton. Then Andre Ward has a reason to move up


I will be very surprised if Ward moves up to fight these two monsters.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ward ducks Stevenson like he did Bute :yep


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Stevenson will be on Saturday.. Brutal fights this Saturday. Brutal.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> who underrates him?
> 
> I thought everone agreed that he was the real deal
> 
> ...


To call Dawson a "hype job", shows you (which is pretty obvious to most any way) that you clearly don't know shit about boxing. Say you don't like the man, say you don't like his trunks, maybe you don't like the way he talks, but to call him a "hype job" is fucking retarded.

Wins:
Tarver
Tarver
Johnson
Johnson
Adamek
Hopkins

It's disrespectful to him and the guys he's beat.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> To call Dawson a "hype job", shows you (which is pretty obvious to most any way) that you clearly don't know shit about boxing. Say you don't like the man, say you don't like his trunks, maybe you don't like the way he talks, but to call him a "hype job" is fucking retarded.
> 
> Wins:
> Tarver
> ...


And Canada's finest destroyed Dawson with one fucking punch.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> And Canada's finest destroyed Dawson with one fucking punch.


Come on though, not Dawson at his best, he was sparked after very demoralising loss against Ward. :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> And Canada's finest destroyed Dawson with one fucking punch.


:deal


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> To call Dawson a "hype job", shows you (which is pretty obvious to most any way) that you clearly don't know shit about boxing. Say you don't like the man, say you don't like his trunks, maybe you don't like the way he talks, but to call him a "hype job" is fucking retarded.
> 
> Wins:
> Tarver
> ...


He was on p4p lists with that resume!

decent fighter yes. But hyped hugely in America


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Delete


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Ward ducks Stevenson like he did Bute :yep


Maybe the romanian wants to rematch Froch now? After seeing how unexperienced Groves did against him?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Haha Stevenson got all mad because Bellew called him out on his crimes.
Thats one mad rapist.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Haha Stevenson got all mad because Bellew called him out on his crimes.
> *Thats one mad rapist.*


No hole is safe.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Ward ducks Stevenson like he did Bute :yep


Is there one good reason that fight shouldn't happen in the near future?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Ward would beat Stevenson by competitive decision depending on how he looks at LHW. Stevenson hospitalizes Hopkins though and I'm 50/50 on Stevenson vs Kovalev.


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

Bellew has some guts for travelling across the pond to face Stevenson, I don't see any way he wins this.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Koralev who is fighting on the undercard is a literal fucking moron.

He just said he wants to 'Bury Sillalkh' the guy he's fighting next.

It's like he forgot he killed a man in the ring.

Retard. I hope he gets brutally kayoed and carried out.


----------

